# 4-11-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Took the wife and my son last night,water was a little muddy and wind was bad. We managed to get 5 flounder and 1 sheephead the smallest was 15 inches and the biggest was 19. Was agood night with the family,my wife finally got to gig a couple I think she is hooked now!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice!!!!! Teach me


----------



## KINGFISHER4 (Sep 6, 2010)

Same here. Wife loves it, did not know what she was missing...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice flatties!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

super nice!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice!:thumbsup: I have a shallow water boat now,we should get together one night.


----------

